# Forum > FPS > Battlefield > Battlefield Cheats, Glitches, Hacks and Exploits >  M98B vs L96? Best Sniper in BF3?

## XxDKSxXTV

*Whats up guys i just recently got the M98B and have just started using it and its amazing so I thought I would post a little video comparing it to my all time favorite sniper in BF3 the L96. This gun is amazing and is best for long range sniping as the reload time is a little longer than the L96 and it seems to shoot a farther distance.*

----------


## Freefall552

I personaly prefer the M40 sniper. I don't know why, but it feels good to use.

----------


## Disavowed12

M98b is by far the best sniper IMO. At one point I was ranked 13th in the world for the longest distance headshot... Not played for many many months and after checking a few day ago, think I dropped back to rank 500ish which still isn't bad considering how many people play =)

----------


## TheDruid1

Man I remember when that game first came out. All I did was bust my heart to unlock that gun and after 21 hours played, I got it. I set some pretty good records with it when the game was fairly new. Sniping is addicting. I'd spend entire conquest/rush matches only getting like 6-15 kills with the M98B, but my score would be high as **** with the headshot distances bonus.

----------


## Harambeqt

> Man I remember when that game first came out. All I did was bust my heart to unlock that gun and after 21 hours played, I got it. I set some pretty good records with it when the game was fairly new. Sniping is addicting. I'd spend entire conquest/rush matches only getting like 6-15 kills with the M98B, but my score would be high as **** with the headshot distances bonus.


Longest Headshot 4,302,720 m. (Current record)

Im using the 98B

----------

